# dogs fighting over bones



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

I give my dogs max and mia a bone each to keep them quiet then the youngest one goes and nicks the older ones bone and then when he goes to get it she starts fighting with him and growling at him does anyone know how to prevent or stop this or even know why shes doing this


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing my two fight over is a bone. If I give them a bone each, the older one will go and bury his, then come back and pinch the younger one's bone. Last time he did it, though, Joshua told him to go away in no uncertain terms.

I think if you can, the best is to give them their bones in separate rooms. Bones appear to be something special; they can share everything else, but not a bone.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

split them or don't give them bones... it can cause esculation which could result in one hefty vet bill.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Our's are the same Holly runs off with Banjo's & he lets her but goes & gets hers, she comes back & all hell breaks out  so they get them seperatly now its just easier, anything else they share except balls at the beach Banjo will let anyone play except Holly :crazy:


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

ive tried putting them in seperate rooms but still no look and its the little one whos the bitch thats growling and fighting max the older dog is happy to keep his own bone shes just greedy and wants both


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My 2 are the same - bones are to valuble to share.

Lilly goes in the kitchen and Zipper like to take his into the garden.

The only problem is Zipper tends to bury his so once Lilly's eaten hers she goes and digs his up and guards it from him.


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol i take it im not the only one who has this hassle then


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You really need to get on top of this. Your boy is putting up with it probably because shes a female and very young. You may find that one day he will have had enough and resort back. What do you do when she starts to show interest in his? You need to sort it out and take control of the situation. Ive got 3 who lay together and eat chews the minute one shows interest in anyone elses i step in and stop it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing i forgot to add to my post make sure you never leave the dogs alone with bones or chews. Give them to them only under your supervision. If you want to leave them alone separate the dogs securely.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you crate them/put them in seperate pens while feeding bones? That way you can supervise, very important, and they'll still be seperated and not able to fight


----------

